#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-06
<zoopster> hey, hey all you ubuntu experts...ok the question isn't really ubuntu specific...but I have a request and I know the smart folks here can throw me a bone
<zoopster> I have a cool new power meter and a slick little USB stick that can pull data from said meter.
<zoopster> I want to take the data and put it into a readable format - JSON maybe?
<zoopster> the stick is pumping out data via /dev/ttyACM0 and the data is formatted in a single line $UMSCM, 61643840, 7, 353080*59
<zoopster> $UMSCM is a std consumption msg, 61643480 is my meter serial #, 7 is a meter type, 353080 is the actual register data,  * is the end of data, and 59 is a checksum
<zoopster> let me know if someone can help with how to pull this info as it comes and spit it out so I can "monitor" usage.
<zoopster> heh...cool...figured out how to read my serial port data using python and pySerial...nice. Now to figure out how to read the stream constantly and pick out what I need...
<zoopster> just writing "out loud"
<zoopster> damn quiet in here...I guess a lot were affected by the brighthouse failure earlier?
<ropetin> Nope just busy
<ropetin> Also, hello
<mhall119> zoopster: I got hit by the brighouse outage
<zoopster> mhall119: sure wish they would not upgrade core equipment during peak hours
<jamalta> There was a brighthouse outage?
<jamalta> zoopster: wow.. agreed.
<zoopster> yea...they blamed a power outage then came clean that it was a software problem...which tells me that they upgraded some core routers and caused the failure
<zoopster> it was a routing issue of some sort because I started getting all kinds of routing errors trying to track down why I could not get any DNS response
<zoopster> and they started falling like dominoes...
<zoopster> it affected EVERYTHING TCP/IP
<zoopster> what's interesting is none of the DOCSIS functions were affected, but everything else was
<zoopster> tells me they are still well behind in upgrading infrastructure....still living in the 19th century like most telcos
<zoopster> quiet, quiet, quiet...anyone want to help me with python, pyserial and plucking data from a serial stream?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-07
<mhall119> zoopster: what help do you need?
<zoopster> heh...lots
<zoopster> my simple little program can stream the data easy enough, but I don't know how to pluck out what I want from the stream
<zoopster> I haven't looked that hard either...
<ropetin> Piping it through sed and/or awk?
<ropetin> If in doubt throw a regex at it
<zoopster> so here's the stream...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/683961/ I want to pluck out everything starting with $UMSCM, 61643840 in real time and either graph it or throw it in a log file
<zoopster> ooh...maybe I can continuously log it and act on the log
<zoopster> hmmm
<MichelleQ> are we still supposed to have a meeting tonight?  itnet7?  anyone?  
<mhall119> zoopster: can you read it one line at a time?
<mhall119> if so, it'll be easy enough to split it on commas
<itnet7> yes
<itnet7> MichelleQ: @ 9
<mhall119> zoopster: let me see what I can throw together for you
<ropetin> First meeting I've been to in years starts in 6 minutes.  What's the betting the kid wakes up in 5 minutes?
<itnet7> lol ropetin :-)
<dantalizing> even money
<itnet7> Morning dantalizing !
<dantalizing> morning
<X-Man> evening
<ropetin> I hear a few whines on the monitor so I could be lucky and at least make it to 9:01
<itnet7> lol
<ropetin> He IS sleeping with his little stuffed Tux though, so maybe that'll help
<itnet7> Alright, Let's get this meeting started
<itnet7> X-man, you may need to go first, bluebomber seems to be running a little behind
<itnet7> in joining us
<itnet7> mhall119: pretty much the LD will put up the "minutes" or the time we're holding the meeting now right? So I won't re-invite mootbot
<X-Man> itnet7,  OK gime a sec
<itnet7> no problem
<cjohnston> itnet7: not that im aware of.. it will provide a link to the log, but not minutes afaik
<itnet7> cjohnston: Yeah, but it's formatted pretty well and alot more legible than just a standard irclog
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> jcastro: wake up.. team heeting.. lol
<cjohnston> team meeting too
<itnet7> Here is a link to the Agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/193/detail/
<X-Man> itnet7,  is it ok for me to go now?
<itnet7> surely
<X-Man> Hi everyone
<itnet7> Hey there!
<mhall119> I'm here
<X-Man> I thought of an idea for the upcoming UDS welcome party and I e-mailed the Florida loco team a minute ago
<mhall119> itnet7: LD just links to the irclogs and mootbot files
<X-Man> I wanted to throw the idea to the team of a hawaiian welcome party
<mhall119> itnet7: so you still need mootbot if you want minutes
<X-Man> and wanted to get any feed from the team members
<itnet7> thanks mhall119 !
<dantalizing> thats kinda general .. do you have specifics X-Man ?
<X-Man> Are we still up for doing another welcome party like last yeat
<itnet7> X-man, It seems like it would be pretty fun
<itnet7> UDS Hawaiian Luau Welcome Party
<itnet7> Hand out Hawaiian Lei's to welcome UDS guests
<itnet7> Limbo Contest
<itnet7> Loudest Hawaiian Shirt Contest
<itnet7> Grass Skirt Dance Contest
<itnet7> Hulu Hoop Contest
<itnet7> DJ with some Hawaiin Music
<X-Man> I just wanted to get feedback and see if the team like the idea and I could investigate further
<mhall119> but we ain't hawaii
<ropetin> New guy here, but have we had any other suggestions to compare it again?  Would a Florida theme be better?
<itnet7> I guess we can rent shotguns and Airboats
<ropetin> Sort of Key West something?
<itnet7> :-)
<mhall119> itnet7: +1
<X-Man> it is just a theme, but we can make it our own
<dantalizing> lol @ itnet7 
<ropetin> itnet7: that is north florida ony!
<ropetin> only
<itnet7> lol
<mhall119> yeah, redneck areas like Gainesville
<itnet7> Hey there ghuru !
<X-Man> It could be a florida tropical party
<cjohnston> itnet7: +2
<cjohnston> ropetin: im in orlando and that sounds right to me
<mhall119> keep in mine that Monday is Halloween
<dantalizing> hey.........
<ropetin> X-Man: that sounds better, can still do most of the same things, just lose the Leis
<ghuru> hey all
<X-Man> Since this is my first UDS, I wanted to do something fub
<itnet7> We can do a Hurricane Party theme, but hopefully without the actual storm and power outtages
<mhall119> there's a good chance Canonical will be throwing some kind of halloween party Monday night
<X-Man> *fun
<dantalizing> we all want to do somethign fub
<cjohnston> itnet7: do we have any idea what night is available for this?
<X-Man> I thought monday night like last year
<itnet7> cjohnston: No, with all the changes and vendors they might not even have an open night
<itnet7> I was going to ask Marianna
<cjohnston> ok
<X-Man> That what I have so far
<itnet7> Let me see if I can ask what has already been planned
<X-Man> someelse suggested trick or treat
<Chloric> sorry im late
<itnet7> hey there chloric!
<Chloric> Hey itnet! 
<X-Man> Hi Chloric
<itnet7> X-Man: I will check with Marianna and see if most nights are already filled, then we can try to come up with a plan
<itnet7> if there is a free night!
<itnet7> If they do have a Halloween/costume party is everyone planning to attend and dress up?
<X-Man> not me
<dantalizing> gnope
<ghuru> halloween party?
<Chloric> I'll dress up
<bluebomber> X-(
<itnet7> I am going to dress up if they do :-)
<bluebomber> I mean, "hi, all."
<mhall119> don't forget also that we're planning on having a loco team party the saturday after UDS
<itnet7> +1 mhall119 !!
<mhall119> so I'm not sure how much MichelleQ and I will be able to help out with a welcoming party too
<X-Man> maybe we should find out if there are any free day first, before we planning anything
<mhall119> +1
<itnet7> +1 X-Man, we'll try to find out as soon as possible
<itnet7> bluebomber was having some connectivity issues, but he's here with us now, X-man went first, are you ready to talk about your first agenda item?
<Chloric> What city will this be held?
<itnet7> Chloric: Orlando
<Chloric> Oh ok
<itnet7> or did you mean the loco party?
<itnet7> Lakeland
<Chloric> Yeah
<Chloric> Oh ok, thanks
<mhall119> loco party is about 30 minutes west of the UDS venue
<bluebomber> Software Freedom Day? Sure.
<itnet7> X-man, Thanks have anything else you'd like to add?
<dantalizing> unless you have an airboat and a shotgun, then its only 15 mins west
<X-Man> itnet7, I'm good for now
<itnet7> cool
<mhall119> dantalizing: the gators slow you down
<mhall119> if the pythons don't get you first that is
<itnet7> go ahead bluebomber, whenever you're ready
<MichelleQ> oh, hhm, hello, I'm here.
<mhall119> gotcha covered MichelleQ 
<itnet7> Hey there MichelleQ !
<bluebomber> Alright, hey everyone. I wanted to know what ideas you might have about doing something to celebrate Software Freedom Day.
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1258/detail/
<itnet7> bluebomber: are you planning an event up your way?
<dantalizing> we're past the packet request date, no?
<bluebomber> I have been speaking the last few days with the president of USF's Free Culture (http://freeculture.org/) student organization president, who is also interested in doing something.
<ropetin> Anything planned for down south?
<mhall119> bluebomber: is that Prof. Gaspar?
<bluebomber> So, there's interest in the Tampa Bay area, especially near USF ;-).
<mhall119> zoopster: ^^ might be interested
<bluebomber> No, but I know of Professor Gaspar. He teaches in the Lakeland Polytech campus.
<itnet7> dantalizing: I didn't even know about packet requests for SFD
<bluebomber> dantalizing, itnet7: I didn't either.
<mhall119> dantalizing: for Ubuntu conference packs?
<dantalizing> http://softwarefreedomday.org/en/blog/165-sfd2011-schwag-sent
<bluebomber> We still have leftover Natty CDs, so would there be interest from this LoCo in doing a collaborative installfest?
<bluebomber> mhall119: I worked indirectly with Dr. Gaspar for two semesters ;)
<bluebomber> mhall119: How do you know him?
<mhall119> bluebomber: cool, he's the best one I had
<mhall119> took a couple of his classes last year
<itnet7> dantalizing: that's pretty cool.... bluebomber maybe you can e-mail the list, it's Saturday the 17th this year
<bluebomber> mhall119: Yeah, he wants to move our project to svn, despite my protests. I like my git.
<mhall119> git, bzr or hg
<mhall119> there's no excuse for using svn anymore
<dantalizing> +1 mhall119 
<itnet7> bluebomber: If you mail the list you may get a few more people interested in helping with a collaborative installfest
<bluebomber> itnet7: I see. Thanks.
<mhall119> bluebomber: you can probably also get interest from the student body of there
<dantalizing> where are you bluebomber ?
<dantalizing> orlando?
<itnet7> If I am not on call that week, and you're definitely doing it, I may come visit and help out
<bluebomber> I'm pretty much talking now with people from central and south Florida, right?
<bluebomber> dantalizing: Tampa.
<mhall119> bluebomber: all over
<ropetin> I'd like to help out with anything in Broward/Dade
<ghuru> ropetin, im down
<dantalizing> there is an sfd registered in ft. lauderdale it looks like
<dantalizing> FLUX
<ropetin> Excellent, do we have a defacto organizer down here?
<dantalizing> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/USA/FL/BrowardCounty/FLUX
<mhall119> ropetin: you
<ropetin> Ahhh, yeah, I've E-mailed them a couple of times about other things, but never got much response
<ghuru> ropetin, i met you at a loco meeting in Ft. Lauderdale
<ropetin> mhall119: yeah, the 6 week old in the next room doesn't really allow for that :)
<ropetin> ghuru: I remember!
<mhall119> if anybody is doing an event, please register it on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1258/detail/
<itnet7> Last year I took a bunch of CDs and visited two SFD events, one with FLUX and I forget the other one, but I handed out Ubuntu Stickers and CD's. There wasn't public connectivity on either campus, so no installfest
<Chloric> MIA here
<ghuru> like 9months-1 year ago
<ghuru> i doubt the FLUX guys are down
<mhall119> ropetin: it isn't going to get any easier in the next 7 months, let me tell you
<itnet7> ghuru: that was at the coffee shop, with mudsplatter
<ropetin> Who do we have from South Florida these days?
<itnet7> lol
<ghuru> but i know a lug in FIU, these guys are down for everythang
<mhall119> s/7 months/7 years/
<ghuru> mudsplatter, lol
<ghuru> sup with that guy anyways
<ropetin> You HAD to mention that name didn't you itnet7?  I had only just erased it from my memory banks
<mhall119> oh hell
<itnet7> ghuru: I think that might have been one of the events I went to
<mhall119> there's a name I hadn't thought of in ages
<itnet7> ROFL
<ropetin> itnet7: it was
<itnet7> Sorry Ropetin, I wish I could
<bluebomber> ropetin: If you capitalize 'South' then, yes, I'm here.
<itnet7> lol
<Chloric> I think all Linux groups in SFL are no longer active... I've tried contacting them on several occasions
<ropetin> So in Broward/Dade/PBC we have me, ghuru, anoyone else?
<ghuru> itnet7, how are you bud?
<ropetin> Chloric: +1 to that
<ghuru> itnet7, is in our area!
<dantalizing> ropetin: reya276 is down there, jcastro too
<itnet7> it would really be cool to see if there was a way to reserve one of those rooms at the Library we went to Chloric, and maybe do some installfest type stuff
<mhall119> yeah, jcastro needs to go to an event
<itnet7> ghuru:  I visited often, but I'm from Melbourne
<ropetin> Would he be willing to organize?
<dantalizing> unlikely ... he seems busy
<ropetin> Ngh, looks like it is you then ghuru 
<ropetin> ....
<bluebomber> Anyone other than zoopster from the bay area (Tampa, St. Pete, Manatee Co., Hernando/Pasco Co.)?
<ghuru> ropetin, is this party for the new release or some kind of halloween party?
<mhall119> has Catsceo been around?
<ropetin> SFD right?
<itnet7> There are a couple of people on our team, that also belong to the Meetup group
<mhall119> oh yeah, forgot about that
<dantalizing> his cat peed on his mac again and this time it fried
<mhall119> bluebomber: there's a tampa linux meetup group
<itnet7> ghuru: the Halloween party is going to potentially take place during UDS
<mhall119> dantalizing: ew
<mhall119> though to be fair, the cat had the right idea
<itnet7> dantalizing: that is one awesome cat!!
<itnet7> :-P
<mhall119> iPeed
<dantalizing> +1
<itnet7> someone should have given the kitty a natty cd
<mhall119> Oneiric for the kitty
<ropetin> bluebomber: if you post something about an installfest I'll respond something for Broward/Dade?
<itnet7> Man, isn't Oneiric shaping up nicely?!!??!!
<mhall119> bluebomber: http://www.meetup.com/Tampa-Linux/
<bluebomber> ropetin: I don't understand. Are you asking me a question?
<mhall119> zoopster can help you register an event through that
<bluebomber> mhall: Thanks. itnet7: I move to close the USF SFD topic.
<itnet7> ropetin: remember erictee, reya, and stickystyle are still down there
<ropetin> True, so there are a lot of people down here
<itnet7> bluebomber: let me know what you plan, I might make a roadtrip if it will help out
<itnet7> next agenda item?
<bluebomber> Can you go to someone else's item and come back to mine?
<itnet7> Well, we can talk about few other things until you're ready
<ghuru> ropetin, http://plug.cs.fiu.edu/
<ghuru> i can talk to the guy in charge, he is a professor of mine
<ropetin> Cool, sounds good
<itnet7> I am sure that Govatent would help out with the event, if he has the time
<ghuru> oh i remember gocatent from FLS
<ghuru> cool guy, never got his contact though
<bluebomber> k
<itnet7> bluebomber: You're ready theN?
<bluebomber> Sure.
<itnet7> Sorry family stuff is going on in the background, go for it
<bluebomber> As the agenda item says, would there be any interest in doing an oneiric launch party on the gulf coast?
<bluebomber> <jeopardy music/>
<dantalizing> if by "doing" you mean "attending" then, yes
<itnet7> bluebomber: I think that would rock personally, zoopster would more than likely be also interested I'm sure 
<dantalizing> yeah ... damn the interest ... just do it
<bluebomber> dantalizing, itnet7: Great. We have lots of resources here at USF.
<itnet7> I am sure that Sylentdogg and his pops would come
<bluebomber> It doesn't have to be at USF. We do have Paneras over here, too!
<bluebomber> But I would suggest having it at USF ;)
<mhall119> bluebomber: yeah, but power outlets are at a premium there
<mhall119> but, parking is literally at a premium on campus
<mhall119> how is parking on weekends?
<bluebomber> mhall119: Yes, it can be, you're right.
<bluebomber> mhall119: Same as on weekdays. I think it's up to $4 for a daily visitor pass now. You can feed a meter, if you want, but I think that will be more expensive if you're talking about whole afternoon.
<mhall119> bluebomber: there was a library off Fletcher we used several times, they had a nice big room in the front you could use if you reserved it ahead of time
<bluebomber> mhall119: I have no idea what library that could be.
<itnet7> Yeah, that library was cool
<itnet7> so was that coffee shop!! 
<mhall119> at least I think it was Fletcher, maybe it was Bears
<mhall119> itnet7: which coffee shop?
<bluebomber> Affiliated with USF?
<mhall119> bluebomber: no, city or county library
<itnet7> I am not sure whether or not it was a meetup or a release party, They had FIOS and it was extremely fast
<mhall119> further down, almost to Dale Mabry
<mhall119> itnet7: hmmm, I must not have been to that one
<MichelleQ> It was ...  Hang on. 
<bluebomber> This: http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=13016860868577199296&q=library&hl=en&ved=0CG4Q-gswBA&sa=X&ei=Is1mTq3NB5DkygTM6tynCA
<bluebomber> ?
<mhall119> itnet7: wait, do you mean First Watch, the restaurant?
<mhall119> that one wasn't bad
<MichelleQ> the Jimmie B. Keel regional library
<MichelleQ> v
<MichelleQ> http://www.hcplc.org/hcplc/locations/jbk/
<itnet7> Oh, I'm not sure now either :-)
<mhall119> bluebomber: yup
<mhall119> Bears then
<itnet7> Well, let's try to come up with some ideas, please make sure you add them to the LD, so that if others can, they'll attend
<dantalizing> ok gn all ... off to walk the dog
<bluebomber> Goodnight, dantalizing.
<itnet7> gnight dantalizing !
<mhall119> g'night dantalizing 
<bluebomber> itnet7: LD? (my acronym-fu starts failing around 2100)
<itnet7> Loco Directory
<mhall119> LoCo Directory (http://loco.ubuntu.com)
<mhall119> there's a global event for SFD that we should add our team events to: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1258/detail/
<mhall119> and also one for Ubuntu 11.10 release parties: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1186/detail/
<bluebomber> mhall119: Yes, good point.
<itnet7> Thanks bluebomber and X-Man for your agenda items
<X-Man> What day is Ubuntu 11.10  released
<bluebomber> mhall119: Why haven't we added our launch parties to it yet?
<bluebomber> X-Man: 10-13-2011, IIRC
<X-Man> thanks bluebomber 
<mhall119> bluebomber: we don't have any scheduled yet
<bluebomber> mhall119: ...let's schedule one, then.
<mhall119> bluebomber: we have http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1084/detail/
<mhall119> but it's not specifically a release party
<bluebomber> We like parties, don't we?
<bluebomber> Do you think we'll have release parties?
<mhall119> heck yeah
<mhall119> probably
<mhall119> the loco part isn't going to be too long after the release
<mhall119> we can probably call it a release party
<mhall119> in fact, I'll do just that
<mhall119> done
<itnet7> X-Man: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<itnet7> sorry about that, my session barfed on me
<itnet7> mhall119: +1
<mhall119> if anybody is coming to the LoCo party after UDS please register so we know how many to feed: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1084/detail/
<itnet7> bluebomber: We're more than likely going to have one over here at Pizza Gallery
<itnet7> I will add when I confirm the room
<mhall119> I wonder if jimmah is gonna come to the loco party
<mhall119> has anyone seen him lately?
<itnet7> mhall119: I only talked to him briefly the other day
<itnet7> I'm sure he wouldn't miss it
<mhall119> itnet7: more recently than me, how's he doing?
<mhall119> I hope he doesn't it's just not a party without dj pak33m
<itnet7> he said hew as doing well, and all
<itnet7> Right!
<itnet7> he is usually on IM, I'll see if I can find out what he's up to
<X-Man> mhall119, Is it possible to come a little earlier for the Loco party
<itnet7> at work tomorrow
<MichelleQ> X-Man: sure, come early.  is cool.
<mhall119> X-Man: I expect we'll have several people who stay in Orlando for UDS just coming by whenever they get up and going
<mhall119> so as long as you don't mind my PJs, it's cool
<X-Man> sure it is all good
<X-Man> I'm leaving orlando and I want to swing by before going back to tallahassee
<bluebomber> Alright all, I'm signing off for the night. I have an early meeting with a USF event planner for yet some other IEEECS event...
<bluebomber> Nice meeting. Take care, all.
<itnet7> good luck bluebomber 
<itnet7> gnight!
<X-Man> Night all
<mhall119> night all
 * mhall119 is off to do homework
<itnet7> gnight mhall119 and MichelleQ !
<itnet7> I'm out as well
<MichelleQ> night everyone
<zoopster> sorry for missing the meeting itnet7 I was called away
<ropetin>  Bounce bounce!
<munz> exit
<munz> lol wrong window
<ropetin> At least it wasn't your password :)
<itnet7> +1
<ropetin> I can't count the number of timmes I've done that in IM or irc windows at work.  It got so bad that I changed my password to 'morning guys, hope you are all OK'
<itnet7> lol
<mhall119> lol
<itnet7> mmetting time, bbiab
<jcastro> hey cjohnston 
<jcastro> or mhall119 
<mhall119> hey jcastro 
<cjohnston> sup
<jcastro> how close are you guys respectively to the UDS hotel?
<cjohnston> 35 minutes
<cjohnston> I think almost the same for mhall119 
<jcastro> ok I got a mail from this guy reuben scwhartz, who wants to stop by UDS for a day but needs a ride. I recommended the Friday, anyway, I'll have a car on Friday but might not for any other day
<jcastro> I was wondering if we could see about picking the guy up depending on where he lives, etc.
<maxolasersquad> What's the deal on the Suite?  Are we getting one this year?
<mhall119> jcastro: are you commuting the whole week?
<jcastro> no I am hitching a ride with RoAkSoAx 
<mhall119> but you're both staying at the hotel during the week, right?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-08
<DammitJim> is it spamming if I post job openings in here?
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> though posting them to the mailing list will probably get it seen by more people
<DammitJim> where is the mailing list?
<mhall119> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-us-fl
<DammitJim> thanks
<ropetin> DammitJim: which region is it in?  (not that I'm lookin for a job in case Mr. Boss is reading this)
<mhall119> your boss is in here?
<DammitJim> it's for Lake Mary, FL
<ropetin> mhall119: always assume your traffic is being sniffed, always
<ropetin> DammitJim: thanks
<mhall119> ropetin: of course I assume your traffic is being sniffed, I'm watching it right now
<ropetin> Anything interesting?
<DammitJim> hold on, I just registered LOL
<DammitJim> where on lists.ubuntu.com do I do the posting?
<DammitJim> oh man, those are just for ubuntu jobs
<DammitJim> this is for a systems engineering position
<mhall119> DammitJim: just send an email to the address listed
<mhall119> ubuntu-us-fl@lists.ubuntu.com
<dantalizing> morning
<DammitJim> morning
<dantalizing> hey a question .. if you encrypt you home folder, when you do an upgrade is your encryption carried forward?  is you /home still accessible?
<dantalizing> just realized i've never done that
<mhall119> I would assume so
<mhall119> I mean, an upgrade is just over-writing old package files with new ones, it shouldn't even touch /home
<zoopster> dantalizing: a great question for kirkland
<dantalizing> zoopster: good idea ... or i can just set up a system and try it .... i was trying to be lazy though
<dantalizing> mhall119: makes sense
<zoopster> heh...lazy idea is ping kirkland since he'd know!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-09
<ropetin> Mornin' all
<ropetin> Anyone have experience using Google Voice from the CLI?
<maxolasersquad> ropetin: I don't think there are any CLI hooks to GV.
<ropetin> maxolasersquad: I've found some python and perl modules that hook into the API, but nothing that does what I need it to
<maxolasersquad> ropetin: That hook into the GV APIs?
<maxolasersquad> Google does have some awesome CLI tools, but none for GV, that I know of.
<maxolasersquad> I would love to be able to text from the cl.
<maxolasersquad> Even better, desktop notifications when I get a call.
<ropetin> Exactly, I want to send and receive texts from the CLI so I can automate some stuff
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, I'd like that too, but Google hasn't released anything of the sort.
<maxolasersquad> You could try http://github.com/justquick/python-googlevoice/
<maxolasersquad> Which apparently takes one to http://code.google.com/p/pygooglevoice/
<maxolasersquad> ropetin: I just installed the pygooglevoice and it seems to work really well.
<ropetin> maxolasersquad: I tried that a couple of days ago but got authentication issues
<ropetin> I think it might be two factor authentication related
<ropetin> DO you have that enabled on your account?
<maxolasersquad> I do not.
<ropetin> Hmmm, I might have to disable it and give it a go again
<ropetin> Danke
<DammitJim> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=283397&csid=ITD&body=MAIN does something like that come with a tuner? 
<jpugh> DammitJim: it's a tv...it better come with a tv tuner
<jpugh> DammitJim: vs a monitor which has no tuner
<DammitJim> jpugh, that's why I'm confused... I remember the first plasma/LCD TVs that used to come w/o a tuner
<jpugh> then they were not tv's
<DammitJim> lol... that's what I thought
<jpugh> well...seems I cannot send anymore?
<DammitJim> send what?
<DammitJim> hey, anyone know of any .NET developers?
<DammitJim> I know, wrong channel...
<DammitJim> what is this? change in personalities?
<maxolasersquad> Woot!  The pizza has arrived everyone.
<DammitJim> man, how can I be hungry after eating 4 Rivers?
<DammitJim> I must have worms or somethign
<maxolasersquad> I just finished off an American-sized bento box with Tampura, but I think I could down at least one slice.
<DammitJim> LOL... where from?
<maxolasersquad> A local place called Azu.
<maxolasersquad> アズ
<ropetin> Awesome, my irssi install was able to correctly handle those unicode characters
<maxolasersquad> Ubuntu seems well equipped to handle any Unicode characters thrown at it.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-10
<ropetin> Woohoo, finally ordered myself a DreamPlug :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-11
<Marine1> On my HP Officejet 4500 try to scan object via simple scan or X-sane and  neither seem to complete the operation. It has some sort of delay then  it goes dark gray with the following: Failed to start scanner error  during device I/o. It has no problem finding the device.
<Marine1> This is from var/log/syslog: xsane:  io/hpmud/dot4.c 480: unable to read Dot4Reverse Data header: Resource  temporarily unavailable hp:/usb/Officejet_4500_G510n-z?serial=CN048H505M05HR
<Marine1> Any takers
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-03
<ShawnR> anyone here worked with accepting remote syslogs?
<ShawnR> i want to setup for my router to send syslogs to my server... i got that down, but i need to figure out the way to configure /etc/syslog.conf to send the logs from that to a seperate file (not in /var/log/syslog)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-04
<ShawnR> Anyone know how to annotate on a pdf that is a scanned image?
<itnet7> ShawnR: you can use xournal if you haven't already found a good application for it
<ShawnR> itnet7: thanks, i'll take a look (it didn't come up on any searches for pdf editor or pdf annotate)
<ShawnR> it is a stupid 15 page form for the dr's office... it's a pdf created by xerox (so, their copy machine) so it's just an image (no OCR)... and my handwriting is terrible
<ShawnR> I'm trying to do the dr's office a service by typing it out :P
<ShawnR> itnet7: that app is working like a champ! I appreciate it.  who needs the ubuntu software center when we got the IRC channel :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-05
<itnet7> ShawnR: Glad to hear it!!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-08
<diabola> http://freeleaguecodes.com/ref?id=wbgc3ewvyu
<diabola> click pls http://freeleaguecodes.com/ref?id=wbgc3ewvyu
<diabola> http://freeleaguecodes.com/ref?id=wbgc3ewvyu
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-09
<archpower> hey
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-09-03
<ShawnR> i have a cronjob for restart to run an eggdrop bot.  I can copy/paste the config and it runs, but it does not load from cron on reboot.  Any idea where I can look (logs) to see why it didn't start right?
<ShawnR> my entry is @reboot eggdrop ~/quotebot/quotebot.conf
<ShawnR> even though it runs fine from my login, do I also need to specify the full path to eggdrop?
<ShawnR> nvm, I got their autobotchk script to work, I just had to copy some extra files to my bot's config folder.  Oh well.
<DammitJim> I just installed ubuntu server 12.04.3 with just openssh
<DammitJim> then I did an sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DammitJim> and finally I am trying to install lxde (For my boss), but when I did an sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, I am getting an 'Size Mismatch'
<DammitJim> as a side note, there is a boatload of packages it neeeds to install, so I don't know if that's the problem?
<DammitJim> where can I ask about this? #ubuntu-server is not answering
<qengho> DammitJim: Size Mismatch means that a download didn't get what it expected. Could be a bad pit of RAM, corruption on disk, an intercepted HTTP request, or that something happened between your "apt-get update" and "install".
<qengho> DammitJim: "apt-get" clean, update, and then try it again.
<DammitJim> qengho, thanks man, I ended up installing a package at a time and that did the trick
<qengho> DammitJim: Most likely is that something lied to you about DNS and you asked your ISP's NXDOMAIN faker for a web page it didn't know about and you got junk "search results".
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-09-04
<raub> Is there anything happenign next week?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-09-06
<madlatvian> hi florida ubuntu geeks
<madlatvian> any chance
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-09-08
<raub> Anyone going to the trusted computer thingie next week?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-09-01
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: so does AMD to an extent in terms of FOSS driver support while Nvidia doesn't do a darned thing with their Geforce lineup
<Nothing_Much> and the proprietary drivers are horrid on Optimus technology
<Nothing_Much> actually, heck, Optimus developed by Nvidia is horrid in general
<Nothing_Much> at least for GNU/Linux
<ShawnR__> Nothing_Much:  agreed.  my ASUS with optimus blows.  I think I got it to finally use the nvidia vs Intel chip, but not a chance at switching between the two
<Nothing_Much> ShawnR__: Intel/AMD have the best support for their GPUs
<Nothing_Much> Nvidia, not so much
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-09-02
<mhall119> Bryanstein: ping me if you're around right now and can join a live video hangout to plug FOSSETCON
<Bryanstein> mhall119, ummm I'd have to get my camera setup
<mhall119> Bryanstein: the community team does a regular Q&A on Tuesdays, it's starting now
<Bryanstein> email me the link to the the hangout 
<mhall119> Bryanstein: or you can be on next week if you'd like
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdeIr9-arzXSxpWavRuRf6ixr5T25d-wlEtj-h1ic5laH65Ig?authuser=2&hl=en
<Bryanstein> well I can join...it'll be like 1-2 mins
<mhall119> that's fine
<mhall119> Bryanstein: we'll be going live, so just join when you can
<mhall119> Bryanstein: we're also in #ubuntu-on-air for questions
<MarkDude> QUESTION- anyone know of a good bakery near FOSSETCON? /me wants to get a custom cake. Willing to spend $200- 250
<MarkDude> Possibly with mini pies too :)
<MarkDude> http://www.dessertlady.com/
<MarkDude> That lady looks good. Also has mini cakebits
<MarkDude> cakebites
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-09-04
<balloons> ping Bryanstein 
<Bryanstein> balloons, pong
<balloons> Bryanstein, so http://fossetcon.org/2014/speakers/elizabeth-k-joseph is helping on my talk; we'll both be speaking. Can you get here added to the presentation?
<MarkDude> +1 for the Princess :) She is nothing less than awesome.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-09-07
<Nothing_Much> FOSSETCON starts when again?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-31
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: what's the status on your Kubuntu DVD art, is Tom waiting for a reply from you about the origami design?
<mhall119> Bryanstein: ping me when you're around, got a question about FOSSETCON
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I did....
<ahoneybun> "Geometric is the KDE artstyle I believe and we are pure KDE so we should stick with that. I like the Japanese designs concept but that is Ubuntu related and we are still part of Ubuntu but we should have a design that is a mix of our own and KDE. Also I moved the text and logo on the front from feedback from our community which is very important to me and us as a whole."
<ahoneybun> I've sent the email again mhall119
<DammitJim> since upstart is the preferred way of managing services, how do I start a service?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-01
<Garheade> Morning yo
<mhall119> good morning Garheade
<Garheade> How goes things in the Ubuntu Linux world?
<balloons> howdy..
<balloons> most excellent. ahoneybun has been busy in the kubuntu world as well. There's a slick new website, kubuntu.org got a makeover
<Garheade> I saw that on G+ yesterday but I haven't gotten around to looking at it.
 * Garheade goes to look
<Garheade> Oh shiny
<ahoneybun> yes it is very nice balloons
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-02
<mhall119> msg ahoneybun ping
<mhall119> bugger, forgot the /
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-03
<mhall119> Bryanstein: ping about FOSSETCON
<ahoneybun> mhall119: have you called him?
<Garheade> Unfortunately, I have a feeling I'm going to be in Seattle for FOSSETCON
<ahoneybun> oh 
<Garheade> ahoneybun: Do you have to be a Kubuntu member to vote on new members?
<ahoneybun> mmm member of? Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Garheade> *new board members
<ahoneybun> mmm a board?
<Garheade> Kubuntu board members even
<ahoneybun> what group?
<Garheade> i saw the email about the Kubuntu Council (sorry council not board)
<ahoneybun> kubuntu member to vote yes
<Garheade> kk
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-04
<mhall119> ahoneybun: are you going to run for Kubuntu Council?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I already put my name in so... yea?
<mhall119> good :)
<mhall119> I think you'd be an excellent part of the KC
<ahoneybun> oh?
<ahoneybun> I kinda got the feeling the CC saw no point to have a KC (not directly you)
<mhall119> of course, you're passionate, pro-active, and have been a very visible leader in the project already
<ahoneybun> thanks for the kind works mhall119
<ahoneybun> *words
<mhall119> ahoneybun: quite the contrary, the CC wanted a strong and functional KC
<mhall119> we only had issues with one member of it, that's all
<ahoneybun> which we saw as having a issue with all
 * ahoneybun is just saying what he got out of it
<mhall119> yeah, that was unfortunate, the communication around that issue was not easy for any of us
<ahoneybun> truth or not, just a opinion
<mhall119> that's fine, I know it didn't sit well with a lot of the Kubuntu community, we're trying to do better
<ahoneybun> Like I've said before I know the CC do not have control over what Canonical does or thinks
<ahoneybun> so I don't blame you (CC) directly
<ahoneybun> with the KC position, I want that position so I can feel I am replying to community issues correctly
<ahoneybun> and quiet down some rumors and such on social media about Kubuntu's future and such
<mhall119> that would be nice, I do hope the rumors of Kubuntu's demise have been exaggerates :)
<ahoneybun> there are a lot that want it to live but the KC members stepping down is not a great image of growth
<ahoneybun> but the position is a choice
<ahoneybun> so they are free to leave
<ahoneybun> mhall119: have you seen the new website?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I did, it looks great
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> I have so much to do...
<ahoneybun> work on a Linux workshop, get that brief ready for OpenHelp (once I get a confirm email :) )
<mhall119> don't stretch yourelf too thin, burnout can happen to anyone
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<ahoneybun> I also realllllyyy need to get the docs moved to the offical page
<ahoneybun> *official page
<ahoneybun> docs.kubuntu.org
<ahoneybun> mhall119: they are basically ready here: http://192.254.78.155/
<ahoneybun> did I have that ready at SELF mhall119?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I don't think so, no, you did talk about it though
<ahoneybun> yea that is hosted on a server atm but really I just have to copy the HTML and CSS files over to docs.kubuntu.org and boom
<ahoneybun> mhall119: belkinsa will be at OpenHelp as well so it would be great to meet her in person too
<mhall119> fantastic, I still haven't met her in person
<ahoneybun> yes it will be great to meet and she lives in the city so she can help me sitesee XD
<mhall119> gunnar from the docs team will be there too, I think
<ahoneybun> even sweeter and cooler then
<ahoneybun> I tried to tweet a photo from Gallery on my mako and it did not go out it seems
<mhall119> did you start in the gallery and share it to twitter, or start from twitter and import it from the gallery?
<ahoneybun> I took the picture, started gallery and clicked share on twitter
<mhall119> hmmmm, that used to be the reliable way to do it, did it open twitter's post page?
<ahoneybun> seems it did now
<ahoneybun> I might have closed twitter too soon
<ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/ATHoneycutt/status/639614211652513792
<mhall119> webapps still aren't as good as native apps
<ahoneybun> worked
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> at least Sailfish has a great native twitter...
<ahoneybun> and IRC!
<ahoneybun> but with an IRC bot in telegram we'll be set
 * ahoneybun updates the installation screenshots for 15.10 on the Manual
<ahoneybun> hey C13L0
<C13L0> ahoneybun: :D hi
<ahoneybun> hola
<ahoneybun> thanks for the kind words again mhall119, your post when got a +1 from Mark XD
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-05
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.facebook.com/events/231398427253855/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze @govatent
<floridagram> <govatent> I loved it
<floridagram> <govatent> I'd totally do it again
<floridagram> <govatent> I used it in key West
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh the airbnb thing
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @govatent we just need one night
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm that could be read wrong
<floridagram> <govatent> Lol
<floridagram> <govatent> Yea I did a single night in key West and had an entire fancy apartment to myself
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we were looking at going cheap and getting one room with 2 beds
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm actually busy that day, way too short notice for me, @ahoneybun
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well I just found it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> And I'd rather tag you either way
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> lol, cool, thanks man
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze https://plus.google.com/117626911942680957406/posts/bUdY52bVdXi
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD : https://torrentfreak.com/warner-bros-flags-website-piracy-portal-160904/
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers where's the ocarina?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> One of those days I see
<floridagram> * ahoneybun is at home
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ;(
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> son of a bitch!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I think its only in store
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i know, that's why i said that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm
<floridagram> <KMyers> Holy crap
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-06
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hey, I'm looking for some cheap Linux devices that have audio rendering capabilities.   Raspberry pi the best option?  Probably not zero, right?
<floridagram> <KMyers> The zero would work but I would honestly go with the banana pi
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Why banana?  It just needs to stream audio.  The original rpi would work.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Problem is, everyone still charges $35 for them and I feel like that's a rip off.  If I'm going to spend that much I might as well get a pi 3, but that's overkill
<floridagram> <KMyers> It will work as well, the banana pi's performance is just better
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I know.  I need bottom level hw.  Mp3 player quality.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Then a normal Pi would work. You could also look at the Orange Pi which is about 20 bucks. I have not played with it personally however
<floridagram> <KMyers> It uses an AllWinner SoC
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://news.slashdot.org/story/16/09/06/0543234/catastrophic-ddos-attack-hits-linode-servers-over-labor-day-weekend
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> Ouch
<floridagram> <KMyers> Woah @DanielCitrin - Long time no see
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> For real
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> I've been lurking
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> holy
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.humblebundle.com/gamemaker-bundle?mcID=102:57c8c186486e541e45d652d6:ot:56de7d4a733462ca895facf2:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016_09_06_Game_Maker&linkID=57cf12f61b04d46b328b456a&utm_content=cta_button
<floridagram> <KMyers> I just purchased it a few minutes ago - I bet my brother is kicking himself as he paid full price for it a few years ago
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> since when has Saints Row IV been on Linux?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> for a while now, i think
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> anyone have some tweaks to get Steam to show on the right monitor?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> My roommate wants to see a movie and I want to see suicide squad
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Anyone going to get mad?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> nah, go nuts
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'll see it again if we have a chance as a group
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers thinking of having a Ubuntu Hour at that coffee shop
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> We need to plan somethinga
<floridagram> <govatent> @DanielCitrin he learned from the best about leaking. (me)  lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Leaking?
<floridagram> <govatent> Lurking
<floridagram> <govatent> Dam auto correct strikes again
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-07
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> damn @Ivoriesablaze getting twitter famous
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> PiBakery makes it quicker and easier to get started with Raspberry Pi … http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/09/06/pibakery-makes-it-quicker-and-easier-to-get-started-with-raspberry-pi/#gref
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun yeah, man, my twitch had its first ever raid last night!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yay glasses broke
<floridagram> <KMyers> Apple just sent a heat seaking missle at me by bringing Shigeru Miyamoto on stage
<maxolase1squad> KMyers, put down the Apple pipe and watch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0dabzg9GbM instead.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice!
<floridagram> <KMyers> Where is that?
<maxolase1squad> Abbey Road
<floridagram> <KMyers> I think I should have enough filament for a while
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Android phone holder?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Thats what that Green is fo
<floridagram> <KMyers> ABS
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Yay
<floridagram> <KMyers> Just waiting for a new print surface I want to try with it called PrintByte
<floridagram> <KMyers> Hoping it gets here soon
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok
<floridagram> <KMyers> PrintByte is supposed to make printing ABS a lot better
<floridagram> <RazPi> Oh my gosh guys I just tried the HTC Vive
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sweet
<floridagram> <KMyers> This is still a work in progress but what do you all think of my mini makerspace/workshop
<floridagram> <KMyers> Need to paint and finish setting up the computer
<floridagram> <RazPi> Whoaah nice
<floridagram> <KMyers> I want to paint the space soon
<floridagram> <KMyers> But once it is setup, anyone is free to use it if needed
<floridagram> <KMyers> Just got the digital caliper in
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> opps about the tweet
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I thought it included what I wanted to say
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze https://twitter.com/ATHoneycutt/status/773603416320847872
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm on a roll: https://twitter.com/ATHoneycutt/status/773603847310757888
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> btw that other tweet was about the GBA SP removing the headphone jack and Apple doing it now
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> bad things repeat themselves
<floridagram> <govatent> Chase now supports Android pay. You can add chase cards into Android pay again.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yup. as of 9 AM
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm late
<floridagram> <govatent> Aaron your tweet is great.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Which one lol
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-neon-linux-developer-edition-now-uses-wayland-by-default-for-kde-plasma-5-8-508025.shtml
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-08
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> The Pokémon Go Plus Accessory Will Be Out September 16 … http://kotaku.com/the-pokemon-go-plus-accessory-will-be-out-september-16-1786364730
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/09/08/vodafone-australia-confirms-nexus-6p-nougat-update-halted-huawei-working/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 6P not the 6
<floridagram> <KMyers> That is likely the delay on the 6 as well. I have noticed a lot of lag in the final 7.0 on my 6P when doing things like taking photos, I am not having issues on my Pixel C for what its worth
<floridagram> <govatent> Win!
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice, what plan was it on before?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I think I am about to cry - this is a masterpiece
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://appleplugs.com/
<floridagram> <govatent> Im on a family plan that is 10 gb of data for all line. First four lines are 30 a line and extra lines are 20 a line. I have 7 lines. Not sure if anyone else got unlimited
<floridagram> <KMyers> Gulp... only 10 GB
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://www.zdnet.com/article/sweet-suse-hpe-snags-itself-a-linux-distro/?ftag=TRE17cfd61&bhid=26353101802572516639072248736625
<maxolase1squad> I often forget SUSE even exists. I wonder if its growth is riding the wave of Linux growth, or if it is also gaining share over other distros.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I just looked at how much gamemaker studio is... Wtf?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> What kind of deal did humble make?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> How did I just pay $15 for an $800 program?
<floridagram> <govatent> @KMyers 10 gb is plenty for my normal usage thanks to things like binge on and music access
<maxolase1squad> Anyone here have experience builing GTK3 apps with Lua?
<maxolase1squad> I'm wondering if https://github.com/pavouk/lgi is the library I should be using.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> wow the HP TouchPad got a Android 7.0 alpha
<roaksoax> /win/win 3
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-09
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze is that gamewisp thing a monthly thing?
<ivoriesablaze> yes
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> I think I would rather do google wallet then patreon or that thing
<ahoneybun> since I never know when I might have extra money
<ivoriesablaze> no worries
<ivoriesablaze> i also have a donation link to streamerlabs on my twitch page
<ahoneybun> that or google wallet?
<ivoriesablaze> either/or, you don't have to donate if you don't want to, man, lol
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> all the decent events are in Miami
<ahoneybun> I don't like miami...
<ahoneybun> tech wise
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @All Mojo's next week?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Or something I need a Hour for the LoCo
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgBDdDdSqNE
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> mojos?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mojo Donuts in Pembroke Pines
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> holy crap: https://news.slashdot.org/story/16/09/08/2121254/wells-fargo-fires-5300-employees-for-creating-millions-of-phony-accounts
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Mojos sounds good
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> You need a ride down right?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> so it seems I'm going to Orlando for horror nights lol
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze how would you get down here?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Train, probably
<floridagram> <RazPi> Why does rap music sound so good sped up http://aralai.net/LoveKing.ogg
<floridagram> <RazPi> and pitch shifted
<floridagram> <KMyers> This was a short week but it feels like a long week
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://plus.google.com/+GoogleWallet/posts/jgaejLu7z9S
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-10
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/51zryg/to_people_who_are_surprised_apple_made/
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Elementry OS release a new version today. Decided to give it a go
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It looks ok
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> So far it feels more like a dumb down Gnome 3 session with Plank... But then again I just started to use it.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it pretty much is
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> heck they didn't change the titlebar really from Gnome 3. I thought they would make it look similler to the Unitys titlebar looks
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> they locked a lot down really
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> yup and removed the ability to use ppas. Which is easy to fix.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I understand the reason but it's kinda silly
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> if someone adds a PPA it's on their head
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> yup
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> At least it is not riddles eith security holes like Mint
<floridagram> <KMyers> Hand drawn, Printed in white PLA with a wood frame
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Cool
<floridagram> <govatent> @KMyers and @AdamOutler I got a new home router. It's the ubiquity router edge lite. Linux based. 100 bucks. It's pretty wild.
<floridagram> <govatent> No wifi. Im using tmobile access point for wifi from Asus
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Should have figured there would be an Elementry-tweaks program
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent sweet
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @govatent I've heard good things about those, but a pfsense w/OnHub whoops the tail off it.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Last I checked, ubiquity had a name, but they don't have 4x4 mimo
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Btw.  Is there a recommended page for configuring suricata for a home network?
<floridagram> <RazPi> Last time I ordered a tonic water on this airline I was basically treated pretty poorly "if we catch you pouring alcohol into this.." I'm not sure how to respond if it happens a second time. Any ideas?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, First.. who the heck orders tonic water?
<floridagram> <RazPi> I do.
<floridagram> <RazPi> I like it~ and its my personal air flight tradition
<floridagram> <KMyers> I see, it is the only time I order ginger ale
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not sure how to respond aside from ordering some vodka
<floridagram> <RazPi> Haha
<floridagram> <KMyers> Where are you flying?
<floridagram> <RazPi> Back to Florida
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ah, to WPB?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/wnw44Lq
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> At least the Iphones battery doesn't blow up...
<floridagram> * SivaMachina eyes Samsung
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers stuck with family?
<floridagram> <KMyers> What's up?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm thinking of going to the underground coffeehaus
<floridagram> <KMyers> Today?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Si
<floridagram> <KMyers> Probably not today
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> k
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://tinyurl.com/iphone7-nojack
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Checkiday - Today's Holidays — September 10, 2016 - Blame It on the Large Hadron... … http://checkiday.tumblr.com/post/150203645308/september-10-2016-blame-it-on-the-large-hadron
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well pokemon go won't work on rooted devices now
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-11
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun coffeehaus next week hopefully
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/K7Hn1rPQouU
<floridagram> <KMyers> This should break @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <govatent> That... Was amazing
<floridagram> <govatent> Which one is better? Frys or micro center?
<floridagram> <RazPi> I have.. a caffeine headache
<floridagram> <RazPi> Y'all meeting up today or something
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Just me
<floridagram> <RazPi> ooh ok
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Holy crap.  I just tried Microsoft Hyper-V
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's amazing
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Ubuntu boots in 5 seconds
<floridagram> <RazPi> Hyper-V?
<floridagram> <RazPi> I'm guessing its a VM?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yeah.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, Fry's but I hear good things about MicroCenter. Hoping to visit during SELF 2017
<floridagram> <AbMind> Hi, we having a release event for Yakkety Yak?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> We are planning yes
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Need to make a doodle to pick the best date
<floridagram> <AbMind> Ok thank you
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> We are thinking of trying to get Orlando area one put together
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oct 13 is the release
<floridagram> <AbMind> I'm attending a conference in Orlando Oct 11 through 14th.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It does not really matter when it is really
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm looking at being in Orlando on the 28th and 29th anyway
<floridagram> <AbMind> Ah ok
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Weekend of the 21st?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I dont see an issue with that
<floridagram> <AbMind> Weekend 21st is okay but will bring my kids
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://doodle.com/poll/ehc86m4qm5d2dy96
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> That's not a problem @AbMind
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I can edit it if needed
<floridagram> <KMyers> She is tired
<floridagram> <AbMind> Hah @KMyers
<floridagram> <AbMind> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKOgqziBDQ0/
<floridagram> <AbMind> Poor iPhone 7 unoriginal
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-04
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> happy bday @itnet7
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.engadget.com/2017/09/03/reddit-turns-off-access-to-its-main-source-code/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers is this a utilimzker 2+, 2 Extended+, 2Extended, 2 go?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nope. It is a Monoprice MP Select V2 (or a Maylan M200)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Is that for Cura?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.thingiverse.com/groups/monoprice-select-mini-owners/topic:15064 may be of assistance
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What is the upgraded head size, Keith?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, The settings are the same for both
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> ok.  0.4
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So this is strange
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I've been calculating protein requirements for an average adult
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and I've been adding up everything you can get from like.. glasses of milk, peanut butter, beans, lentils, rice, oatmeal, etc.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and it seems that it's actually pretty easy to get the ideal requirement?
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Thanks @ahoneybun 😉
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> bomb @Ivoriesablaze 's stream: https://www.twitch.tv/ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I'm printing my first print.  It's a phone/tablet holder.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I noticed this device seems to make quite a bit of noise on the horizontal arm's motor.  There seems to be something vibrating somewhere.  Also that same motor seems to be hitting the wall on the first bits of the print.   Do you have a page for troubleshooting the noise after I redo the calibration?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> find it odd that prime now only have the echo dots
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> no echo or shows
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Probably a refresh is due.  It's been a year since the last one right?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> well the echo dot is on 2nd gen
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It's actually normal. It is part of it's self homing for it to hit all of the limit switches
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> what about the noise?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> the movement noise.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> seems a bit crunchy
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, What does it sound like?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> like if you had a old dot matrix printer which ran really slow.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> nice hum with a crunching noise.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's some sort of vibration.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, The printer uses stepper moters so it may be the normal sound. Can you capture a recording
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The manual is on the Monoprice website if you want to go over the calibration steps.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ok.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Does the same thing happen if you print the cat on the SD card?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I got it and reviewed it already.  I'll do that tomorrow.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> No.  It only seems to really make it during long flat movements.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It may be an issue with the slicer settings as well
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Also, corner came up on this print. Should I stop it?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I figured that.  I stopped it, scraped it, and cleaned with isopropyl.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I would recommend you use a raft and choose the option to heat the bed. I normally print with the bet between 45 and 60 (c)
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I preheated the  unit manually.  I dont' know what a raft is.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Is that the big piece that attaches to the plate?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm basically printing a raft as the 3d print.  It's a phone holder so it's a huge flat surface.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Oh, for something like that, a raft is likely not needed
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> http://www.instructables.com/id/Hands-Free-Google-Assistant-for-Raspberry-Pi/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers awake?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Thinking of heading to the train station so I can work on the way down
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I need maybe a half hour to charge my laptop
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. Let me know when you are in route with an ETA
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 21min to full charge, gosh I love computers today.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Remember when it took hours to charge a few AA's
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> to play with a racecar for 10 minutes
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> UPHILL BOTH WAYS
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes. I remember those days. I spent 30 minutes killing the rechargable batteries I put in my Game Gear only to have to go outside for 6 hours while they charged
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> xD the game gears ate batteries, I was chained to the wall wart and car adapter
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I saved my allowance for a few weeks to get $25.00. I had to choose between the wall wart and the batteries. I choose the batteries
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Good call- I don't think I ever had batteries in so I think by default I always scan places for outlets x_x
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers ever felt like putting together a pi gameboy?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Maybe but I have something better I want to build. Will expalin later
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers at ticketing ehich station do i get ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Get a one way
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I should be able to drive you back
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ik, Which station do I hop off on?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hollywood
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ok i think Im waiting for the 12:14 train now
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ping me when you get on
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers en route!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. Shoot me your location every few stops so I know when you leave
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> (Location, lon: -80.061762, lat: 26.577691)
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My gps is a pos
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Cypress creek coming up
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok.will leave in a minute
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Got the wifi hooked up, @KMyers.  It's amazingly easy to work with now.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Sweet
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The gaskets on the horizontal arm we're at bit lose.  I pushed them in and the rattling noise reduced greatly, temporarily.   I suppose it needs new gaskets.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ft lauderdale station now
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Is next station mine?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ft lauderdale hollywood
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Nm two more stations for hollywood
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> ETA for me is 90 see
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Seconds
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> .. I missed the stop
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> >_>
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I was totally distracted
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Crap. What is the next stop
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Golden glades station x_x
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Get off at the next stop. I will head over now
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Sorry about that x_x
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Here
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Same
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I can't find that android stomping the iPhone phone stand.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Any ideas on where to look for that?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> thingiverse.com
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun The site is slow and I've looked at 200 ish.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, One moment
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> you asked where to look
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:611751
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It was item #15 with the keywords "Android iPhone"
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. Great
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I made a phone holder last night, but it was nowhere near dense enough. It would fall apart real quick.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I hope to make this one better.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> In cura, increase the infill and set 4 outer shells.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  I'm using 1.2mm of outer shell and 75% fill now.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 75 is a bit much
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> From my reading, 85% is a "durable" part.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Only for a functional part that will be under stress
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 40 is more than enough
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I don't know. I just made a bunny for my daughter, and now I'm printing a blue cat for my son.  They will likely be under stress.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> so will the phone holder.  I use it every day.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damnnn
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> http://wsvn.com/news/local/state-of-emergency-declared-for-florida/ … ( Sent from WSVN )
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Yup
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-05
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/news/3Dratchet_wrench/
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> First thing to be 3-d printed in space. Is apperantly a wrench.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> LTE on T-Mobile
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It's a Cat 5 http://wsvn.com/news/us-world/category-4-hurricane-irma-heads-for-leeward-islands/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Oh damn
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Station-Desktop-Experience-Warranty/dp/B06XR9M1ZP/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&qid=1504625367&sr=8-1&keywords=dex+dock&linkCode=ll1&tag=lz0d6-20&linkId=2bce42b6dfa4c7dcbfa355b6539f64b9
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers you don't happen to have firmware laying around for this printer, do you?  Someone decided to take down 1/2 of the firmware last month, so people couldn't flash, and I'm having a bad time trying to find it.  They took down the stuff I need.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I would not switch out the firmware unless you have a reason. You would need to get it from Monoprice directly (the printer is still under warranty)
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They don't support flashing.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What are you trying to do un the firmware?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> *in
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I was having an issue which I eventually traced back to Cura placing a bunch of "U"s in the gcode.  I tried flashing. Now I need to flash back.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I didn't trace the problem before I flashed it.  Now I can only get a few things working.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No, I did not have the firmware for that specific printer (I had on the Gen 1 but dont have it for the Gen 2)
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> ok.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.mpselectmini.com/firmware/motion_controller
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> yeah, but if you follow the links, they go to some dude's Google Drive which he removed the firmware.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> but only the firmware for the V2...
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://mpselectmini.com/_media/wiki/firmware/motion/mpsm_v2_-_motion_v40_-_20170814_-_firmware.zip
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I got that one.  I need the UI update
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> http://firmware.mpselectmini.com/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Try asking here - https://www.reddit.com/r/MPSelectMiniOwners
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://m.facebook.com/7weather/photos/a.95277738448.78960.95270518448/10155522836248449/?type=3&source=48
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> And Irma is now at 180mph
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> no way jose
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @AdamOutler, My first reaction
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> 180????
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Anybody have a suggestion for a sub $40 solar charger?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Best to get a Solar Panel with USB
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> So the anker one
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> http://amzn.to/2wCAV5L
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I cannot recommend a panel on a battery pack directly. I have one and it would take almost 2 weeks to charge. A panel like that would charge it almost as fast as plugging the battery into a wall wart
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @Ivoriesablaze, Yes Irma currently is at 180mph
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Correction 185mph
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Jeez
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I just added a new hurricane supply to my cart on Amazon
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> http://amzn.to/2eBFvas
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I may need a pair if will be anywhere close to the speed it is now. By the time it hits us.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> .. xD
<maxolasersquad> I have one of those cheap cell phone battery packs with a solar panel on it. The solar part is absolutely useless, and the battery, fully charged, only gives me about 20 - 30 percent charge.
<maxolasersquad> I have a decent solar panel wtih USB ports on it that works great.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers https://store.playstation.com/#!/en-us/games/oceanhorn-monster-of-uncharted-seas/cid=UP0760-PCSE01097_00-OCEANHORN0000001
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> might as well get ready lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-06
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> http://www.startrek.com/article/check-it-out-warp-core-usb-car-charger
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I just found out gas lines are almost a mile long near the glades.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm in line, at the back.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ouch. I have a full tank
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it took me an hour and a half to find a station that wasn't empty
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> And gas went up to 2.99 for regular. However, premium went almost untouched at $3.19
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i think i paid 3.80 for premium bc that was all they had left
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ouch
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Which, premium is best in my car, but unleaded works.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> We should switch over to antimatter reactor cores and avoid all this.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Yea, 87 is gone here
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I can't believe how many people actually have to walk inside.  Don't people use the card reader?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I was told to go inside most times
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> How does that help?  Reduce fraud?  I want a full tank and they don't have enough people to accommodate everyone.   Unless that's the plan..  keep the spare change and make everyone do impulse shopping..  I can't tell yet.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> idk it's the machines fault
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The corporate machine?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> the gas pum
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> *pump
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> How is everyone on Food?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am downloading Wikipedia offline just in case...
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> ~150 GB including imahes
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> images
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Could you do a backup of Google Plus and Gmail for me?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Actually, if you could backup the internet before the hurricane, that'd be great.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Working on YouTube right now. Will do GMail laterv
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Anyone have a raspi camera?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nope
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> We're going to evacuate, was hoping to set up a camera to check on the house x_x a bit nervous..
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> This is scary
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Where are you planning to go?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Probably north carolina
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Up in the mountains
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The storm is likely headed that direction
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yeah but it's the only place we can go.. we'll at least be in the mountains with a generator
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Does everyone have a plan for the storm?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Going to get stuck in traffic most likely lol
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Party
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - where are you going?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> My house
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Waiting on confirmation but it's probable the company is flying teams out to Georgia to continue working
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'll have the day off tomorrow to prepare
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'm off Thursday and Friday
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I can be part of the fly out team but opted out
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Want to come over on Thursday and help with boarding up the windows?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I figured what the hell when I opted in. Didn't expect to be going anywhere anytime soon.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'll take the pay though.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It does not change the pay for me regardless - I get paid the same regardless of the hours I work
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm just trying to rack up as many hours as I can right now. While I'm hourly.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm hoping to avoid a promotion to hold onto the overtime
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I miss the overtime but as a perk - I can work from home whenever I want
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But yea, we're set luckily. Don't have to fight the public for supplies. Because I'm wholly under prepared to ride anything out.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers, We'll see
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Oh shit.... TMobile now includes Netflix for FREE
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Edit - Only on the T-Mobile One
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Binge on? Or you mean a Netflix account?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Account - basically 1x Netflix account per family plan but only for T-Mobile One plans
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ooh cool
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Should I download 16.04 or 17.04 for Ubuntu? I need to have an updated Qt environment, latest gcc, etc.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and opencv
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and it'll be on a laptop
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Any LTS should support it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Any advantage to 17.04 then or just go with 16.04? I guess that's best for dev
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Best for development would be the latest and greatest.  Best for compatibility would be LTS
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Latest for new Qt
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @RazPi KDE Neon developer for latest latest
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers went looking for a 3d model of a spool of abs and couldn't find it 😒
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Spool holder?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> No.  The actual spool.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> ... I wanted to waste some spool.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It does not work that way. Unless you also try to print toner cartridge
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hahaha.  I'm just looking for something pointless to print.  I thought everything under the sun was on thingiverse.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> A benchy is a popular print
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> A Simple Design Flaw Makes It Astoundingly Easy To Hack Siri And Alexa … https://www.fastcodesign.com/90139019/a-simple-design-flaw-makes-it-astoundingly-easy-to-hack-siri-and-alexa?utm_content=bufferd8ef0&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Inaudible voice commands
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> High frequencies
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-07
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers how often do you recalibrate the bed of your printers?  I ask because I just had to do it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I actually needed to do it yesterday.  I'm not sure if I messed with a setting or not though.  I've been hacking around with it.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Not often, only when I move it around it make a big change
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> software change?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> or is it strictly physical changes?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers https://github.com/pjf/rickastley
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Both @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/09/06/oneplus-3-closed-beta-group-receives-8-0-oreo-update-3t-5-builds-coming-soon-public-beta-slated-end-september/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Anyone want a new Google Pixel 2 for review and to keep? 760-706-7425
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> 😆
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> http://nypost.com/2017/09/06/hurricane-irma-wipes-tiny-caribbean-island-off-the-map/?utm_campaign=SocialFlow&utm_source=NYPFacebook&utm_medium=SocialFlow&sr_share=facebook
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Is everyone prepared to face it?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I hope. Might some flashlights
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Go to harbor freight
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Calling it a super storm is a little bit excessive
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, It helps with media ratings
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I mean Sandy combined with other weather systems so calling it a super storm was more appropriate
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> True, and it's the NY post
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Kinda glossed over the sensationlised bits. Kinda focused more on what it has done
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> http://www.tampabay.com/blogs/timesnews/free-internet-in-florida-comcast-makes-xfinity-wifi-hotspots-free-to-all/2336508
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Brought to you by your own electrical bill.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Found a useful flood zone map http://maps.co.palm-beach.fl.us/cwgis/mygeonav.html?app=floodzones
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hurricane Watch issued for Broward and Miami-Dade
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Maximum sustained winds has gone down to 175
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hopefully it keeps dropping
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Palm Beach, now
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Watch
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Palm Beach is also now under a watch
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> ahh
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Both of my driver side tires just blew
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> And @SivaMachina that's very accurate
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> how the heck @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Idk, but I'm just very frustrated right now, I need to pay another damn $200 for tires, my knee hurts, I couldn't really help put up shutters ...
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> http://www.wptv.com/news/region-c-palm-beach-county/west-palm-beach/renters-told-theyre-not-allowed-to-board-up-windows
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/6ynx2g/meanwhile_in_florida/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Well in one month I start work at System76
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Cool, doing what? Will you be moving?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Support and yep I'll be moving
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> sadface :(
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Congratulations @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yes congratulations
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<maxolasersquad> Wooooooot!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers going to need more tech knowledge from you
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> CONGRATS!!!!!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Thanks @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun will be sending us stickers every month, right?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> 😂
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> You don't use stickers lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @ahoneybun, Right on! Been considering one for a while. Now I know who to call for any questions
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> 😆
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> @ahoneybun congratulations Aaron!!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> thanks Hector and @Abrerr
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-08
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Where you moving roots to?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Um... A bit late for that huh?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> mostly jokes
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr Denver CO
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Congratulations @ahoneybun !!!!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Awesome!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> thanks @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Man!  That must make you about to blow up with joy.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yepppppp
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I guessed.  It would make me do the same.  Working for a company which is so loved would be great.  Nobody loves my company.  They just use it because it's the least worst...  Providers always get that.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So how many of you still in Florida?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I am too
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm sticking it out here.
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> @ahoneybun saw what you did there lol
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> The sticker?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/09/storm-related-life-hacks-ups-your-cable-modem-and-wi-fi/?comments=1&start=40#reply
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Arstechinca has gone downhill.  This is a "hack".
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hehe
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's right up there with keeping flashlights around.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Y'all Miami folks leaving for irma?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Wtf just happened?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> You got that, too?????
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My computer froze, my 3d printer went off to max XY coordinates and bounced off the hard stops, and my phone got like 8 hurricane warnings
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> That was like 6 in row or something!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I was actually looking for a way to disable them!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm well freaking aware there's a hurricane warning!
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I got maybe two
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Or 3
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I think it was it going to bit sooner then expected
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My wife was on the phone, it went off rapid fire when the call was completed.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> http://wsvn.com/news/local/hurricane-warning-issued-for-south-florida/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, It was only a matter of time
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I know that, but the phone didn't think I did, apparently
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> At least it will be quick if it's velocity doesn't change much
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> How the hell the storm stayed this powerful moving that fast is beyond me
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> If a storm is moving that fast, it's usually torn apart by now
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I looked for cell broadcasts and couldn't find it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Or in the process of... Unless they decided to call the warning early to scare people to finish any prep tomorrow morning
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> That's the thing, it's been moving fast the entire time and strengthened
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Until now, anyway
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not fast enough to shred it up
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> 15 mph is usually what weaker storms go
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That was super annoying
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Now that it's entering an area with more land, though, it's finally weakening
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> And yes, incredibly
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hopefully it drops more
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My home automation system isn't working.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I swear we must have had some sort of EMP
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That was quite odd
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @all - Let's establish a check in system so we know who is safe after the storm. If you are without internet, SMS messages should be able to go through. Please add my mobile to your contacts - (305)527-6334
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Really wish telegram would add a @all option
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, True
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I mean you could pin the message
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Hits all the members
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I DMed you mine
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> 561-512-4776
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> 954-649-6017
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 337-424-7459
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> 954-554-7114
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> But don't worry, I'll let you guys know if something unforseen happens to me.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 1-786-779-7582
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Also, does everyone have a safe place to stay?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Who knows what is safe?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Who's sticking around?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I think he means having strong windows
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Prison? :)
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr, I'm at my place and will stay
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Basically if your place is secured, not about to fall apart and not in an evacuation zone
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I was going to evacuate but didn't at the last moment. If I had the time to tinker, I would've wanted to put up a raspberry pi on a battery and a webcam and a gsm data plan (like that t-mobile iot thing) and done a capture every minute or so
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> For as long as it is still there lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hm.. how do you set the video quality on tethered so that it doesn't go past the 480p requirement for bingeon?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That's the default
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, It will do it for you
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh cool! So I just head over to netflix and no worries?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Sweet, I <3 t-mobile now
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Oh snap
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> This Twitter client let's you use fingerprint to tweet
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> To unlock it before you can tweet
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Pretty much
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Just don't log into a VPN as it will undo it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers I wonder if rabb.it works on it?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> got it
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I wish we had .bun domains
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, https://www.t-mobile.com/offer/binge-on-streaming-video-list.html
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Should we have people download zello?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Zello?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Walkie talkie app
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> But does it use cell service?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Data
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Mm not sure how many people would download it tbh
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> My family has it
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> If cell service goes out then we have no data to use either
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> There may still be internet that can run on WiFi over a generator
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Maybe
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'm just fine with sms or telegram
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, It does. Some people are just spreading some BS about Zello
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's just that everyone has sms to some degree
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Enough to text "I'm ok"
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> SMS is the best and does not need data, just some cell service
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I feel that it provides enough for me in situations like that
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers looks like your going to get some water
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Channel 7 showed where some water could rise
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> But might be us all tho
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I should not. I am in Zone E
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Mm
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers Last night I made a drawing in MSPaint3D, the spiritual successor to MSPaint.  Then I put my drawing into MS Builder and exported as an OBJ file.  Then I took that and put it through Cura.  Finally I printed it.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damn
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What was it?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I found out that adding dimensions actually decreases your artistic talent. I didn't think that was possible.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It was a stupid, simple cat.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I just thought it was cool that there was options that allowed me to arbitrarly draw stuff and print it.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You should try it in VR one of these days :)
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah, I saw those options available.  I wonder if there is software for Daydream.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Probably not..  but the remote may have some potential.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Actually there is but I am not sure if they export to OBJ
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have a Rift with the touch controls
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ms Builder has that.  But the goal is to get it into Cura.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The application for the rift has the ability to export obj files
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have already done a print off of it
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Are there options for Linux?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Blender and a few others.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  Blender is hard.  I tried several times to get the hang of it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's a serious, serious, learning curve.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/komorebi-2-wallpaper-app.gif
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Imagine if that was your desktop background
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Blender beat me up, and took my lunch money.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I love blender
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It was my first 3d modeler
<irmagetblownaway> hope you all are somewhere safe
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes, Miami, Florida
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So how y'all gonna pend your hurricane
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *spend
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Watching YouTube videos. I downloaded about 900 offline + Wikipedia
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I bought Oceanhorn for my Vita and downloaded Mr.Robot season 1 and 2
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @RazPi, https://youtu.be/_03zn8Vq6iw
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm gonna wake-up at 4 am after an hour's sleep. Fly to Atlanta. Get denied my hotel reservation, sit in their lobby for a few hours while waiting on team leadership to come through. Run to Bambinelli's. Get my hotel room after it's resolved, sleep for 30 mins, then goto work. That's my plan, and it's playing out exactly how I planned it. :)
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @ahoneybun, I keep meaning to watch Mr robot
<maxolasersquad> Mr. Robot is a great show. Not only does it pay lots of service to the *nix / security minded techie, but it also has a very compelling dramatic story.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-09
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> My command center in west
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Fpl and bso also setup call centers at this resort
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The things they call lifehacks these days upsets me.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Agreed
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just watched a guy glue a usb to three AA's
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That's just addition. :(
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's also not safe.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> USB is REGULATED 5v.  3AA batteries is 4.5v unregulated.  You could blow up your phone.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Maybe in a pinch, if you accept the risks.. but def not a life hack.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And it really makes no sense. If you have a lot of extra parts laying round
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> They should've at least added an inline regulator or something
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, But then it would not be a life hack... It would just make sense
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yes, then you'd be a maker instead of a lifehacker
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is almost as bad as that life hack telling people to make an indoor air conditioner and fill it with dry ice
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> HNNNNNGH
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/YIgV2Q8Leh0
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJNR2EpS0jw
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> 130mph
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi I saw that video years ago and it was awesome
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @RazPi https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/boltiot/the-worlds-first-9-iot-platform?ref=2grc5t
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> AT&T Free Msg: Hurricane Irma Efforts - As Hurricane Irma continues to make its way toward Florida we'd like to help out during this difficult time. You won't be charged for any talk, text, and data overages from 9/8-9/17. Go to att.com/hurricaneirma for more info.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Wow, thanks.  I'm on an unlimited everything plan
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> AT&T Free Msg: Hurricane Irma Efforts - As Hurricane Irma continues to make its way toward Florida we'd like to help out during this difficult time. You won't be charged for any talk, text, and data overages from 9/8-9/17. Go to att.com/hurricaneirma for more info.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> http://wsvn.com/news/local/curfews-announced-for-south-florida-cities-in-response-to-irma/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @kmyers @AdamOutler With IoT becoming more rampant, should I be looking more closely into IPv6?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ipv6 is great if for some reason you wanted to put a device directly on the internet.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> However, it makes a lot more sense to stick with ipv4 as it's far easier to manage.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That first instance seems interesting, if I want to scatter IoT devices around my house, maybe even one in my car, and access all of them
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> There are better ways to do it.  When you make a device public, you expose a huge attack surface
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hm I see
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Turn off everything keep a lone port open for VPN?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Or have the device report to another server and check in once in a while.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ooh I see, reduces the access point to a single place
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> For an example, a thermometer might report it's temperature once in a while, then even more seldom, pull new settings over HTTPS.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My mood about IPv4 is that with addresses in visibly finite supply, seems a waste to put an IoT device on a 32-bit address
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> UNIQUE addresses.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You can use virtual private IP addresses all day long.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh! Got it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Thank you
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255 (65,536 IP addresses) … 172.16.0.0 - 172.31.255.255 (1,048,576 IP addresses) … 10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255 (16,777,216 IP addresses)
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Just wait until I get smart dust.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Each with their own ipv4
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> then maybe I'll fill half of those
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Smart dust?  Count me in.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Honestly the biggest issue driving the lack of IPv4 is some companies are hoarding them. Xerox for example has a ton
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Tf has a ton as well
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Stopped by Hollywood Beach. … https://imgur.com/a/Qr9kW
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> We just had our first power flicker
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Same earlier
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm putting linux on my laptop while there's power, what was the usb tool again?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> UNetBootin is out fashion now isn't it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Etcher
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I've been flipflopping but I think I made a final decision on desktop. The requirements were, "Best out of box experience." Because I don't have time to configure
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Default Unity. It gets developed alongside ubuntu, so has the best chance of working with everything. If I had more time, I would set up fluxbox or something like it, docky, conker, etc., though. Maybe LxQt
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @AdamOutler did you see the rfc  for ipv10?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> No
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'll link you
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> OMG. I have to look now.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> They just published an rfc for ipv10
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-omar-ipv10-06
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> RFC 2549 - IP over Avian Carriers with Quality of Service … https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2549
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> We can use this after the hurricane
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Lmao that's amazing
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ipv10 appears to be an ipv4 to 6 and 6 to 4 gateway.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm not sure how that is entirely useful.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That already exists.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> How about packet mood https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5841
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> RFC 5841
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> A solid installation page on Qt5 would be nice :(
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> apt install qt5
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That sets up for dev?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I had to download a 1.0gb package and then run and install it to /opt
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Powertop and tlp
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damn
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I wish they still made these laptops
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'd buy another
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> What laptop?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Thinkpad X220
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Based on Keith's review of his pixel though, battery life on that is probably the best I've seen in a laptop so far
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The thinkpad is as anti-apple as it gets though https://www.notebookcheck.net/uploads/tx_nbc2/800x600_03.jpg
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> The Pixel C is a tablet no?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think Keith uses it like a computer
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I mean as long as it has a terminal
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It does indeed
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea pretty much
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> For your laptop?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> DexTop
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hehe
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> How is everyone fairing the storm?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> nothing bad yet
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> We have tornados
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yea we do
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Less than 5 miles from my house
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Tornado warning have pretty much been issued for all of South Florida
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://m.twitch.tv/zidonuke/?desktop-redirect=true
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I just got my first tornado warning about 10 minutes ago
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-10
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> Are you guys still under a tornado warning?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I think it's over near me
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Well I think I may loose power by the morning. At this rate
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Lose*
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It will surely be gone at some point
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I know.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Power went out here now
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Power flickered, all my lights are on and Google can't turn them off.  😥
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> Gonna be a long night for you guys, stay safe
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> You too @mhall119
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> My long night will be tomorrow
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm seriously worried that the internet might go down and I don't have backups of it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I didn't @KMyers the YouTube and Wikipedia.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/P94fnVHm6OI
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am Livestreaming my cameras
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> what about the avacados?!?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Stream froze
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Stream is ofline.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> and it's back!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers there's two dogs in your yard.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers are you using Internet Explorer? Can you F11 that browser?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Sorry. L
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I had to let the dogs out while it was slow
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And the shitty software only works with internet exploder
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> now there's graphic artifacts where the E was, but it's beter than an E.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> OBS won't let me change it
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> can you put a bar at the top?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Live from Miami
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No clue. It is in the video description
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Just trying to come up with a cover-up for that graphical artifact.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> With my luck, I will loose one camera
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Looks like driveway camera is falling over.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> But they all look steady in the wind.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> My side patio had a few inches in it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It is at that angle intentionally
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Why?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It was the only way I could mount it on that corner so it catches our cars. I need to build up that corner eventually
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> If you'd like I could give you one of my cheap chinese IP cameras.  It's Ethernet or wireless, but you need to supply it 12V. and it can be POE. I think the FoV is better than this.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My power keeps flickerign
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Mine had been behaving better than expected. I have had some flickers but nothing that lasted more than a second
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> How's everyone doing?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Good. Light power flickers but no complete loss of power.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Lost wifi, now putting bingeon through its paces
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Lucky @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The tv wuality is actually oretty good Im worried its not ising bingeon?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers, This battery case is coming in handy now
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, The what?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Told ya so
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Well in cases like these
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I have not lost internet at all
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> USB charging is getting good enough to cover the battery drain this phone has
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers fun thing about Talon Twitter client, it has an option to need fingerprint to tweet lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I don't understand why. My phone is always locked when it is not in my hand
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> IDK it's there so
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> BTW, everyone is likely going to be invited to come over after things get back to normal and help me deal with some of our hurricane supplies
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> "the tv quality is actually pretty good, I'm worried its not using binge on"
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers hurricane afterparty!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> What are you using YouTube TV?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> netflix
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> on a big hd tv
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That is binge on then
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> whoo!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - how are you hanging in?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I wonder if he is still streaming
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers have you slept?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes, off and on
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Miami is on TV
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> How're y'all doing down there?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Still have power so I can't complain complain
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I think ours came back not sure
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Glad to hear you guys are doing well!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hey! We still got power!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Apparently wifi works as well!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Same
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My non-UPS monitors shut off a few times, briefly, and came back on.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers is that a river developing in your street?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Nope. I turned off the Livestreaming but it is just windy
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh, I was watching the start of it. It was worse at the start of your stream.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> So far so good here.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> No power outage yet
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> We still have power and internet
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It is getting bad. I will restart the stream a bit later
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'd like that.  You have a better view than I do.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> We're doing good, how is everyone else?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Ok so far. Just lost power for maybe 30seconds to a minute
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> we just had a flicker
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh geez no
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> My power is out
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Power is on here.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Still on here
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Out of curiosity, did anyone else have FPL install the whole-house surge protector?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I didn't even know that was a thing
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://youtu.be/rssstRzNfI8
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Apparently we are taking all the water in the Caribbean.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Yeah, I just read about it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Theoretically makes sense since the hurricane has to be fueled from somewhere
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> However, I've never heard of a storm sucking up so much warm water that it starts expanding the shore line
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @all Check-in?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Power on, Internet on
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Likewise
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Power off, internet off, gas on, water not contaminated
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh gosh
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> To my knowledge
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> You got extra water?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Good
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers @ahoneybun ?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @govatent ?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Maybe it's not a hurricane at all, but rather a hostile race of aliens who are sucking the planet dry of water so they can continue conquering the universe. https://youtu.be/lTSWdHY9Ny4
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> But I heard water was contaminated in Hallendale.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Taking a nap
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> My hotel still has internet and power
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @govatent, Where are you right now?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I lost communication with my dad and brother in sunrise though
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm in weston
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> bonaventure resort & spa, racquet club road
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Broward sheriff's office and fpl setup this hotel as their command centers
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> So I should he pretty safe here
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, so you're part of that crew
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, Good place. We used to have company offsites there
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Lol. Work put us here
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> That works too
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> We had a ball room we turned into a call center
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> For stores and customers in Un effected area
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Fpl took over our room this morning and we got put in a smaller room
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Fpl let all their employees bring family. So it's like hundreds of fpl people here
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I think they have the higher priority, lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What are you guys up to?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Watching power flicker and surfing the youtubes.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm pretty much just playing on my system76 wait for the storm to be over then back to work
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @RazPi, Cooking lunch
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> As soon as we get the all clear I gotta get my offices back online
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> http://wsvn.com/news/local/florida-mans-joke-about-shooting-irma-gets-taken-seriously/
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> F'ing Florida man
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Anyone have any during-hurricane-projects?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think I'm going to improve my emacs dev environment.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Yeah catch up on my reading
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Catching up on Netflix
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And thinking how I am going to design the DexTop
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Anyone else shooting at the hurricane?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No. I am praying it away... It does the same amount of good
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I've also got a USB fan set up outside pointing in the opposite direction of the wind.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> See this is where putting it in the cloud is a real solution
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, The emacs dev environment?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The usb fan xD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You know the government uses these types of events to test out new technologies, right?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I didn't
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Be prepared.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I packed everything exceoy my tinfoil hat
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hahahaha nice xD
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Did you 3D print had supports?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers 3D Print of tinfoil?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Power's flickering here
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Power is out
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers @ahoneybun @govatent still here, respond if any still have data
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Still have data
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The eye is still yet to pass us, how's everyone
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler @Ivoriesablaze @ahoneybun You guys doing good?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yep. We are still with power and internet.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Still here
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Our power is flickering but it came back on, not sure fo row long
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> but that t-mobile phone keeps on truckin'
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I've lost power for a total of about 2 seconds over the last two days.  I hope to keep this up.
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> It's mostly north of you guys now right? Do we have anyone in Naples?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Power is still fluctuating
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think I've lost IPv4 but have IPv6 websites? My linux laptop can't ping google
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> but I'm getting IPv6 addresses when I ping from Windows
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I have all the googles.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Wanna hear something depressing?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Power came on for amount then went back out
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> A Category I hurricane is 119 km/h sustained wind.  The maximum we have seen is 88 km/h.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Technically we haven't seen even a category I hurricane.  Just a tropical storm.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The gusts are much more powerful though.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @AdamOutler, :o
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @_@
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Is t-mobil only working on ipv6 with you too?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I can't connect to anything unless I turn off ipv4 on my laptop
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I can barely get a signal on my phone
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> http://www.cnn.com/2017/09/10/us/irma-facts-record-numbers-trnd/index.html
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Storm stats
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 666,380 people in Broward are without power.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @all who's still got internet
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I do.  Power too.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Power here, only mobile internet though
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Not enough signal here to even tether
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Comcast has Xfinity Wifi hotspots available for free this weekend.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You can find an Xfinity wifi hotspot and connect to it. You have to reconnect every two hours.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Doesn't do much good without power
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> some people used the "life hack" where you put your modem and router on a UPS.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> One of your neighbors may have.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> But UPS only go for like 20 minutes, no?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> And none of my neighbors are that smart
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> make sure to try different areas.  I usually see 10 access points.  Right now, with the shutters up, I see only my own.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-03
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Funny... @ahoneybun was just talking about Japan yesterday
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> No cheerwine???
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Happy 4th of July to both @ghbd0wn and @itnet7
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-04
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, They both have the same "DOB" on their drivers license, which happens to be today, which is why I said Happy 4th of July
<floridagram-bot5> <SivaMachina> abd for everyone else
<floridagram-bot5> <SivaMachina> And*
<floridagram-bot5> <SivaMachina> https://youtu.be/RdsZT7WKjW8
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Traffic.
<floridagram-bot5> <Abrerr> Good gosh man, where is that traffic?
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Downtown Miami... Just kidding - Miami is worse
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That's in the Philippines @Abrerr
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Picture dump! I can refrain in the future in case it's a problem just let me know
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-05
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I don't think this is good.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I hope it is the actual ram and not the slots
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> There's an actual anker store?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yeah!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Oh gawd... I need to go there
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze @KMyers Found a store for Joel
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @SivaMachina that processor is fried due to overheating.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You might be able to save it with some thermal compound but it looks like the processor is done.  They don't usually hit boiling point and survive.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Looks like I am out of a working computer again.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I thought it might have been the ram last night. Because the night before the laptop ended up being unplugged while in suspend.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> yeah ...it load grub and then when it tries to load a kernel it black screens and the heat sink just gets hotter and the fan spins up
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Damn...
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Let me see what I have laying around a bit later
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @KMyers, Thank you
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-06
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers recommend a good chromebook for my son on the cheap?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Even Linus Torvalds doesn't completely understand the Linux kernel | ZDNet … https://www.zdnet.com/article/even-linus-torvalds-doesnt-completely-understand-the-linux-kernel/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Pretty much all of the one on the market will work for him. I don't see him using Linux apps at this time
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm more concerned about bang for buck.  They're all laptops.  Is it worth it to buy a celleron or pentium?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Actually a ARM would be the best bang for the buck
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://people.com/movies/burt-reynolds-dies-82/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-07
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers which printer do you have for sale? And how much?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is a Bibo X2 Touch. I do need to perform a repair on it this week
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Do you know of anything that we can get this weekend?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> As far as?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> A basic 3D printer may be 100 m m by 100 m m by 200 mm
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Something small self-contained and low maintenance
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I throw away project one off
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The printer has a small issue that I need to fix on it. The pin that connects the feeder gear on extruder 2 fell out. I just need to pull apart the extruder to re-attach it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> BTW @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler If you want to meet me later today at my office. I will bring the printer. You can try it over the weekend and let me know sometime next week if you want to buy it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-08
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @KMyers, Any luck?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers it was for someone else and they decided to get a new one.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Yes but we may need to salvage the hard drive out of the old one
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Ok
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @KMyers, Ok, the hdd is ok
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Ok, then yes
<floridagram-bot> PRATIK JADHAV was added by: PRATIK JADHAV
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I am currently free most of the weekend. Though Sunday evening I am going up to meet some family for Rosh Hashanah.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If you can meet me at my place sometime tomorrow, you can pick it up. Going to be finishing some work related stuff this weekend
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I'll see if I can get a ride down and I'll let you know
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Or if you can take the bus
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Goatse: Meme creation in the blockchain. … https://goatse.cx/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Killer Deal on this Samsung 250 GB External SSD and a 64 GB MicroSD Card - $100 with Free Amazon Prime Shipping!!! … https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GKDZQ9K/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ll1&tag=strongpassword09-20&linkId=07fe48dced095a17ae1fbdf26bffdd38&language=en_US
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-09-06
<DammitJim> where does one normallly put the logic to say:
<DammitJim> if this minion needs openjdk version 11, install this package
<DammitJim> but if this minion needs oracle java 8, set up this repository and install this package
<DammitJim> I was defining the version and distribution of java in pillar
<DammitJim> but then should I be putting the logic about the repo and install in /srv/salt.. in the state?
